# Sucks



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, $49.05 a month, and not a damn thing on tv... :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, $49.05 a month, and not a damn thing on tv... :smt076 :smt076


 Maybe try a dish ? ........ I get all sorts of goofy useless stuff. Watching mythbusthers right now.... I think that show is pretty cool sometimes.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a dish - dishnetwork.

I saw that MythBusters - but, I have seen that one.

Watching COPS on FOX right now, though...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The dishnetwork is gettin' kinda' old. Wonder how much duplication is really on it. Seems as I surf the channels, I'm seeing a lot of the same stuff on different channels.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its all the same, dishnet, directtv, digital cable......it all cost too much and there's nothin' good on.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Go to the range. I just shot another 300 through my XD9.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I plan to go next weekend if I get my Walther slide back by the end of the week...


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank G-D for NASCAR,My driver Carl Edwards):mrgreen: came in 2nd in OT and field was running out of gas.Now he needs to make the chase! GO CARL!!!! I have Direct TV SAT and I know how you guys feel,at least I have all3 history chs to watch plus FOX NEWS.STARS/ENCORE suck most of the time,another thank you for a large DVD collection. J.R.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Go to the range. I just shot another 300 through my XD9.


Yeah, what he said.... :smt023

Ship, when ya get your slide back? :smt017
You have or have access to one than one firearm.... right? Grab something ya haven't shot in awhile & go sqweeze off a few rounds even if it does cost a couple of extra bucks. Just thinkin...... outloud... :smt028


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Yeah, what he said.... :smt023
> 
> Ship, when ya get your slide back? :smt017


Sent it off to be hard chromed over a week ago. 2 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Watch the music channels. There's always something good on them channels.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't agree. MTV used to have music. Now, they almost never do. And, VH1 hardly plays videos anymore either.

Hell, in the 1980s, U could leave MTV on all day long. Those days are long gone...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

dunno about where you are but my Dish TV service has sirious radio and I have a 500 watt home theatre system(and a couple of cracked windows:mrgreen: )when nuthins on TV i listen to the blugrass channel


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd have to upgrade to the next channel collection to get that. I have the basic 60. I pay enough for the DVR (about $8 a month now) - So, there went my channel upgrade. I'm not gonna pay anymore a month.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> dunno about where you are but my Dish TV service has sirious radio and I have a 500 watt home theatre system(and a couple of cracked windows:mrgreen: )when nuthins on TV i listen to the blugrass channel


+1 on the sirius radio!!!

I usually have the blues channel tuned in when out tinkering in the garage.:smt071


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't agree. MTV used to have music. Now, they almost never do. And, VH1 hardly plays videos anymore either.
> 
> Hell, in the 1980s, U could leave MTV on all day long. Those days are long gone...


Shipwreck, I have to agree with you. MTV has turned into nothing but plain trash. Have you seen some of the shows on there. I remember back in the early to mid 90's when they actually had descent music videos. I am sorry, but rap is not for me. Most of the shows on there are immoral and try to promote homosexuality and gang violence. It's ashame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

I very rarly watch MTV or VH1. I do sometimes watch MTV2 if I come across a decent video which is very rare. VH1 is pretty cool when them 80s things come on because I get to see the things I was fortunate enough to miss because I wasn't born yet.

When I surf the REAL music channels I first start off on the rap channel and it's usually good as long as eminem isn't on it. Then I will check out the metal channel. If i'm still not happy I move along to the showcase channel which either has old school rap or disco. Odd combo. Of course we got lots of movie channels here so I always am entertained. Seems like Constantine, War of the Worlds, Batman Begins, and the Ring Two are always on. All of which are great movies.


----------

